# How long on la 200



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Ok, here is the story, had a sickly kid a few days ago, snot nose the works, gave a shot of la200, 1cc and she is 20lbs. Yesterday she was crying in pain, and I mean bad, and temp was low, gave her a big thing of asprin (was either that or put her down) and got her over the main pain and got her temp back up to normal, gave another cc of la200 last night, then another one today. She is still sick as a dog, she is in the house and I take her out to eat from mom. She still has green snot, cracking in her breathing so how long do I need to keep her on the la200, thats all I have by the way. Keep going till she shows no more signs. I have also been looking on here and lots of different ways on giving la 200, some say 1 shot ever 2 days, what would all of you say? Thank you guys, I have just never had pneumoia this bad before.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

do you ever have problems with coccidiosis or treat for coccidiosis? 


LA 200 can be given every day for 5 days. Recommended dosage for goats is 1 cc per 40lbs

Vet can perscribe a stronger antibiotic such as baytril or Nuflor for the pnuemonia.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

She can also have childrens Robitusin (without tylenol) to help break up the mucus. Putting her in the bathroom while you shower will help too with the steam. Once it starts to break up you can take a nose sucker (ear syringe) and clear her nose out for her.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

20kidsonhill- Thank you. I have not ever done the cocci treatment but was actually looking into how to do it since everyone is penned right now. Never worried about it before since they had a large place to graze, so the chance of picking it up was small

Packhill- thank you, I dont know why I didnt remember the shower thing, I couldnt remember what I did with my puppy, probably couldnt think straight with all the crying (me and her lol)....I realize I am no good in stressful sisuations ....and found the Robitusin and gave her some, can already tell a difference. Thank you guys


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

Jessica84 said:


> 20kidsonhill- Thank you. I have not ever done the cocci treatment but was actually looking into how to do it since everyone is penned right now. Never worried about it before since they had a large place to graze, so the chance of picking it up was small
> 
> Packhill- thank you, I dont know why I didnt remember the shower thing, I couldnt remember what I did with my puppy, probably couldnt think straight with all the crying (me and her lol)....I realize I am no good in stressful sisuations ....and found the Robitusin and gave her some, can already tell a difference. Thank you guys


We have less problems with cocci when ours are penned and more problems when they are on pasture. Infact in the spring and summer if we have too many problems with our kids, we pen them and dry lot them on hay and grain.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How old is this kid?


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

She is a month old....I thought they get cocci from, well basically eating older goats poop


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

A month old is old enough, that they can get cocci and/or worms. I use corid for cocci, works really fast.
Cocci can create pain and inflammation in their gut. Left untreated to long can cause a lot of damage.

Did you get a temp before you start LA200? If not, if her temp was normal, it may be a cold.
If she has worms and/or cocci, that could drag down her immunity.

Within a few days of treating with LA200, you should of seen improvement, it not, it isn't going to work and you need to try something else if it is pneumonia. Make sure of drug interactions and find out how long you have to wait before administering a new antibiotic.

Get a temp on her anyway, to see what it says. If you can, I recommend a fecal for worms and cocci, then treat if necessary.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

The same as Toth Boer, for a 1 month old kid we would treat for cocci with Corid, if sick enough we may also treat with an antibiotic along with the corid for 5 days.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

When I first found her she had a temp of 97, went out today and was 102. something, but normal. She is doing so much better but still not all the way normal, she has a jacket and under a heat lamp with mom in a stall and is very happy. Ill see if the vet is back from his trip and see what he has to say about anti. she is still breathing kinda heavy with a cough now and then but not so raspy, maybe a little if at all. I thought that corid was no good (???) so was trying to find something else, but I guess Ill go with that. Thank you guys so very much, hope things get better


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Co-rid is the only one you can use when antibiotics are being given at the same time. Di-Methox, Albon, Sulmet, all can cross react with the antibiotics causing worse problems.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Wow thats good to know....Ill go with the corid but just wondering does the others cross react with ctc as well???


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

You're raising your kids out on CTC? It doesn't react as badly as Penicillian does and you could get away with the first month treatment as they are not eating that much, Sulmet or Albon, not Di-Methox no no for your situation. If you are using Rumensin grain along with the CTC for your does before they kid they don't throw many eggs and the kids can eat that for prevention when they start eating well. Giving Safeguard once a month the first couple of months also helps throw cocci and if given 3 days in a row will help prevent Giardia. 
I think if you're getting kids with pnuemonia it might be time to give pneumonia shots to your does at your prebreeding check up. Give them in loose skin over the back ribs, no where close to a leg. Otherwise they may go lame for a few days. let me know if you don't know the right one to buy.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

No I give the ctc to the does but am sure the little suckers end up eating some. I also do vac. with triangle 9 and this is my first pnuemonia I have had since doing the vac. I was thinking the other day and there might just be something wrong with her, or maybe just not as strong as she should be. She came out of my VERY old doe, she was a breech and took a few hours to get her strong enough that she would take a bottle then the next morning to be able to nurse of mom with my help. Im sure she is one that should have died, but since this is my last chance of a doeling out of that old girl is not going to happen lol. Ok, but back to the point here, Ill go ahead and get the corid and safe guard and I have wrote down what you have said and do that, Im going by tractor supply in the morning so hope thats all I need. You know Im gonna have to have you sit down and e mail me what all you do with your goats, you are a total life saver


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I could do that after I put my house back together. The storm wasn't nice to me this time. If she's out of a very old doe, her moms colostrum probably wasn't as good as it could have been. The colostrum from your 5 and 6 year old range is your best.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Oh no .....Im so sorry. We been lucky so far only lost a tree, it did almost hit me and scratched my quad, but Ill take that over the worst. Well got the goods, wind is blowing like crazy so will give it in the morning. I also found so stuff you can give to cattle after they are sick, when I dig it out from under all my Xmass stuff Ill see what your thoughts are on giving it.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Oppps never mind its to give durning, but still, its call sulfamethazine and its in a bolus, I know a goat cant take the whole bolus but what are your thoughts on this, better to give then la200??


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good luck and keep us updated.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

That's a sulfa. Good for cocci in calves helpful wth some issues. I think I'd stick with the LA200 though. It would be really hard to dose from the bolus and wouldn't be as strong or cover as many bacteria. Sul-met I believe is the same thing in liquid form.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

^^^gotcha. we have done our 5 day la200, and I gave the corid this morning and still acting sickly, still so much better but not jumping around, actually lays around more then anything. Should i keep up on asprin?? Or any thing else. The vet is still gone and will not be back till after the first, and gave me the number of a vet that I WILL NOT GO TO.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Is she still eating and drinking well? Temp back to normal? Are her lungs cleared up? You can keep going on the LA200 for up to 10 days if she isn't well yet. The support is important too. The cough syrup to dry her up and the aspirin to help prevent lung scarring from inflamation. Since I can't see her you'll have to decide why she is still drowsy, pain, not enough oxygen because of mucus, not eating enough calories, dehydrated, etc. Then we can help with what to do about it.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Now rebuild her gut, wait a day after last day of treatment with antibiotic's or cocci meds. Then, give probiotic paste for ruminants and fortified vit B complex for 4 days. I would try 3cc's of vit B, under skin. If she isn't better then we need to do something else.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

well Jill you just need to move and be my neighbor lol....I would even give you all my sannens kids  lol. I have seen her nurse from mom, her bag is not big from not being sucked, she is a big baby, I have not really seen her drink but have seen her pee many times. She lays around and I cant here and crackling in her breathing but takes very deep breaths (if that makes sense). I mainly didnt want to keep giving her something that would just kill her in the long run, so will keep up on the asprin also because I want to keep this girl but will not be able to if she has breathing issues. 
Toth- I was actually thinking the same thing where I was out with her, so if it doesnt hurt her while also giving the other will start that. 
All I wanted was a doeling from my old girl and I guess Im gonna have to fight like heck for her.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Sorry, Jessica, I owe more on this place then its worth and have parents in their 80's not far from me. The farm behind me is for sale though. I'll even lease the lower 5 acres from you to help pay the morgage.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Hmmm close to the beach, my water son would love it, but state employee husband wouldnt go for it lol. 

Any ways lost the little girl last night, thought she was doing better but i guess I was wrong. Thank you all for your help, if anything I learned a lot along the way.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am so very sorry  :hug:


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

So sorry you lost her, it wasn't for lack of trying for sure. Hope the rest of your kidding season goes better for you.


----------

